# GH Bleed??



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Doing a bit of reading on GHRP-6 + CJC..

Have seen some threads where people suggest it's pointless running GHRP without CJC, but then have also read some suggest *not* to use CJC due to 'GH Bleed'?

First off - what is GH Bleed? Tried searching google and here with no laymens term explanation.

Also, am I right in thinking if you were to run CJC, due to it's longer half life you'd only shoot that 1x per day?

So say;

3x GHRP @ 100mcg

1x CJC @ 100mcg

Cheers guys!


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

What I know is from reading Datbtrue information - he has done an incredible amount of research in GHRPS/ GRF. The way I used peps is Mod GRF-1 combined with GHRP 2/ Ipamorelin. I have used for a year, my g/f does as well. I use them primarily for anti-aging, since using them I personally have found it easier to stay leaner.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Doing a bit of reading on GHRP-6 + CJC..
> 
> Have seen some threads where people suggest it's pointless running GHRP without CJC, but then have also read some suggest *not* to use CJC due to 'GH Bleed'?
> 
> ...


CJC is mod GRF (1-29) with DAC (drug affinity complex). its half life is about a week, owing to the DAC component added to the GRF (1-29).

WHat this means is, that when you inject it, it will prompt your body to keep releasing GH as long as the CJC is active... so you get low level, continuous GH release (some argue that this is a "female" GH release pattern).

If you get mod GRF(1-29) WITHOUT DAC (this is NOT CJC), then you can administer 3x per day (as the half life is measured in hours).

If you use CJC, and inject even every day you get "bleed" as in your shots keep a high level of mod GRF (1-29) in your body, but this does not equate to high levels of GH release, simply continuous low level release.

Using regular mod GRF (1-29) WITHOUT DAC, means that between shots your body has "off time" (clear receptors) so that with every admin of of the mod GRF (1-29) w/o DAC (and synergistically combined with the GHRP of your choice, eg Ipamorelin, GHRP-2, GHRP-6 etc) you will get "pulsed" (i.e male style) release of GH at higher concentrations at those times only... which is the preferred protocol

CJC was developed as an intended medication- most regular people try to get lease injections to make compliance with the protocol easier... however as a body builder, you just say "F**K i feel like a pin cushion" and keep shooting up multiple times per day )


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

i very much doubt you will have genuine cjc with dac, so just shoot everytime you shoot ghrp


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> CJC is mod GRF (1-29) with DAC (drug affinity complex). its half life is about a week, owing to the DAC component added to the GRF (1-29).
> 
> WHat this means is, that when you inject it, it will prompt your body to keep releasing GH as long as the CJC is active... so you get low level, continuous GH release (some argue that this is a "female" GH release pattern).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hijack thread im also looking at these and the website states CJC 1295 DAC, but also lists CJC 1295, doesnt say anything about DAC. I take it this will be the GRF(1-29) one? Its confusing me, is mod GRF(1-29) advertised as CJC1295?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

ausbuilt said:


> CJC is mod GRF (1-29) with DAC (drug affinity complex). its half life is about a week, owing to the DAC component added to the GRF (1-29).
> 
> WHat this means is, that when you inject it, it will prompt your body to keep releasing GH as long as the CJC is active... so you get low level, continuous GH release (some argue that this is a "female" GH release pattern).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies guys - especially this one, v informative.

I'm still trying to get my head around all these peptides - but from what I can make out you'd choose Mod GRF without DAC? Or am I missing the point lol? I've got 2 vials of CJC here, is it worth using them or would it be better to use the GHRP alone so it pulses?

Thanks again! Repped


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ah24 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys - especially this one, v informative.
> 
> I'm still trying to get my head around all these peptides - but from what I can make out you'd choose Mod GRF without DAC? Or am I missing the point lol? I've got 2 vials of CJC here, is it worth using them or would it be better to use the GHRP alone so it pulses?
> 
> Thanks again! Repped


yes, get the mod GRF (1-29) w/o DAC.

You'll be fine finishing the vials you have (happened to me at the start too! I thought with DAC was better as only needed to shoot twice per week..) then just change to the w/o DAC version. The bleed issue won't be a big deal for the short time two vials will last you... and you are not sure whether your "CJC-1295" is with or without DAC..

so def use what you have, and use it with the GHRP- you should still get pulsatile release.. with a bit of bleed (if you have the DAC version of the GHRH).

As for the CJC-1295, some websites sell mod GRF (1-29) w/o DAC as CJC-1295... as well as CJC-1295 WITH DAC, so carefully read the website.

I have purchased peptides from a US source called southern research, and they list two versions of CJC-1295; one with DAC one without as an example (though at least they do say that CJC-1295 w/o DAC is mod GRF (1-29)).

I've been quite happy with their quality as when I added this GHRH and GHRP combo (use Ipamorelin) i get up with tight joints and increased water retention (watch tight on wrist! first few times woke me up at night with the tightness- now I take watch off to sleep, its ok in the morning- i only take peps before bed, regular GH during the day).


----------

